# Festool TS 55 EQ?



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Curious as to whether anyone has used it? Seems like it would be a better purchase at this point for me than a cheap table saw.

Curtis


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Depends*

I have the TS75 and the MFT table. and a few guide bars....
It got real expensive real quick. :yes:

Here's the depends part. If you are a contractor and do a lot of on site work with sheet goods, MFD and plywood, it might be "best".
If you are a homeowner/hobbiest/woodworker, I wouldn't recommend it. Too expensive and does not have the versatility of a table saw. Can't make dados and ripping thicker stock would be an issue, can't flip end for end and resaw easily. You are also cutting "blind", since the saw is the on top of the work. Lining up a cut by nibbling away to the line would be tricky. Also requires measuring in at both ends to get your cut line. Actually my saw was an "impluse purchase" and I regret it. I'll probably sell mine eventually. Big $$$ loss.:thumbdown: bill


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

So if you had a $500ish budget (some minor flex room), what would you suggest? The dust collection was a huge plus for me. I'd love to actually have a clean shop


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

Have you heard anything about Eurekazone products? If not, it may be a good idea to do some research about their products and concept before you decide on your purchase. I use and like their products because of safety concerns and flexibility of the system. It also allow you to start with something very minimal and buy more as you move on. Most of their parts can work together and upgradable.

It may take quite a reading before understand their concept, but I think it's worth investigating before you decide on your purchase.

Here are the links:

www.tracksawforum.com
www.eurekazone.com

Have fun!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Curtis,
I have the festool 55 plunge saw with two tracks totalling over 8', I forgot the exact measurement. Like wooden said above, I am a contractor and use it mostly on jobs for cutting up sheet goods, or at home in my shop for cutting sheet goods. It is a high quality tool, and how it gives such splinter free cuts is amazing to say the least. I have a large table saw, but for cutting sheet goods, the festool is so simple it's fun, and fast. I would consider it more of a special purpose tool to use in conjuction with a table saw. Then you have the best of both. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Spatten (Jun 18, 2011)

I must admit, that buying the Festool TS55 EBQ was the best thing ive done for a long time. I own run a small carpentry buisness in Denmark, and this plunge saw is the tool I have used the most, next to my hammer and my cordsless power drill. Everytime I put it to work I get this smile on my face cause it just runs so smooth and accurate. Go get urself a TS55, you wont regret it 

http://www.spaetten.com


----------



## JDA (Jun 5, 2011)

Msupote said:


> Have you heard anything about Eurekazone products? If not, it may be a good idea to do some research about their products and concept before you decide on your purchase. I use and like their products because of safety concerns and flexibility of the system. It also allow you to start with something very minimal and buy more as you move on. Most of their parts can work together and upgradable.
> 
> It may take quite a reading before understand their concept, but I think it's worth investigating before you decide on your purchase.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this info on Eurekazone. I'm interested in it, mainly because I'm new to power tools and don't really feel comfortable using a table saw.


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

JDA: Saw you put your order in on Eurekazone. I am pretty sure you will enjoy it. Actually, you got in at the best time with all those crazy sales going on. Enjoy your new tool soon.


----------



## JDA (Jun 5, 2011)

Msupote said:


> JDA: Saw you put your order in on Eurekazone. I am pretty sure you will enjoy it. Actually, you got in at the best time with all those crazy sales going on. Enjoy your new tool soon.


Thanks. :smile: I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Jackhammer Jace (Jun 13, 2011)

Of the three main track saw systems out there (Festool, Makita, DeWalt) I have found varying features that I like from each of them.
With the DeWalt, it is pretty cool how you can do cuts both ways with their track system.
Quite a few people like how the Makita saw can lock onto the track. (If you notice, aside from that lock-on feature, the Makita is basically the same as the Festool.)
The Festool is just simple, easy to use, and incredibly accurate. People may talk about the weight and size difference between the 55 and the 75, but it's all up to the owner's preference.

Here are some good articles on those three track saw manufacturers.


----------



## Dave R (Jul 13, 2011)

I love my ts55 saw, but you I feel it doesn't totally replace a table saw. The ts55 is great for breaking down large sheet goods and when paired with the mft/3 table you could do alot more. But I find the ts55 scary when I need to do small rips. So I have a compact table saw for those tasks. Fearing the table saw isn't a bad thing it took me a while to get comfortable using one, and now I use it comfortable and most important I respect it. 
Dave R


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I have the 55 too*

One of the things I like most about it is the dust collection. Coupled with Festool DC it is a very nice package. I've been very pleased with the saw. Set-up can be tedious, but net/net it gives a better job than any of my other circular saws. Does it replace a TS...no, but it is portable, good quality etc. Festool is onto something. Normally I look at companies and see them giving a prodct almost at cost and then charging for the accessories. Kinda the Gillette school of marketing. Giv'em the razor, sell'em the blades. Festool gets you on both ends. I wanted their work table, but just couldn't stand the cost of all the accessory hardware. That is pretty much consistent across the line, but I like my 55:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,

the Festool TS55 is a fantastic saw...i have got a Festool Router. A couple of months ago i decided to buy a Makita Saw (SP6000). It´s almost even to the TS55...the rails also fit perfectly (Makita Rail) and also perfectly to my Festool router. In my opinion the Makita has got a small but very useful extra feature: tilt-saving. And it isn´t as expensive as the Festool. One benefit of the TS55: It´s (especially in Germany with all the laws and guidlines) saver than the Makita because of the splitter!

P.S. Sorry for my bad english; just registered here at the forum, because there aren´t a lot of woodworking sources in german.


----------



## toollovingschultz (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave R said:


> I love my ts55 saw, but you I feel it doesn't totally replace a table saw. The ts55 is great for breaking down large sheet goods and when paired with the mft/3 table you could do alot more. But I find the ts55 scary when I need to do small rips. So I have a compact table saw for those tasks. Fearing the table saw isn't a bad thing it took me a while to get comfortable using one, and now I use it comfortable and most important I respect it.
> Dave R


Dave that is true of many tracksaw systems but I am a finish carpenter and have totaly replaced the table saw with the eurekazone cutting system. For the work I do especially narrow rips I like having small pieces clamped securely. The eurekazone tracks use up a little more depth of cut but allow securing of very small stock. 
Andy


----------

